# told a hot girl I live with my mom AGAIN



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I know I made a thread like this but I did it again! I'm getting better! So I won this hot girl's underwear, but I had to decline, because I didn't want it sent to my house. I explained to her that I live with my mom and that my mom gets the mail. She understood, didn't mind at all, and then gave me 3 videos instead. Moral of the story is, it's ok to live with you parents. Also keep facing your fears. It will get easier. I was much less hesitant telling her than I was the last girl I told.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

make us proud!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Did you make it rain tokens?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Cam girls don't count 

Anyway, just say this:

"Girl, I'm no biologist, but you're the only fox I see."

And besides, FedEx going to mark the package "Panties"? haha.


----------



## lowvoltrevolt (Aug 21, 2015)

Nothing wrong with living with your mom at 21.. But yeah, cam girls don't count lol..


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Cam girl. LOL. Stop being a wanker.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

You won a girl's panties - how the hell does that happen?

Like they said - there's nothing wrong with living at home at 21. Why should that bother you?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

How does one "win" a female's undergarments?

Please do tell....for er, research reasons....


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I bet you just give them money (tokens) like a raffle


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

slowlyimproving said:


> Cam girl. LOL. Stop being a wanker.


Interesting, didn't know Americans used this word, thought that it was a British insult.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

apx24 said:


> Interesting, didn't know Americans used this word, thought that it was a British insult.


Some Americans who are interested in British culture use it.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

lol, I'll be living with my parents for a while. I ain't built for real life.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Just sniff your mom's panties. She's Asian so she must be hot.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

nubly said:


> Just sniff your mom's panties. She's Asian so she must be hot.


Dude.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

apx24 said:


> Interesting, didn't know Americans used this word, thought that it was a British insult.


I don't use it.......But, damn if this is not the perfect word to describe him (concerning his thread). We don't really have an American equivalent, so I had to use it.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

iCod said:


> How does one "win" a female's undergarments?
> 
> Please do tell....for er, research reasons....


Through ebay lol


----------



## Zaidi (Apr 13, 2013)

My phallus got tensed for some weird reason. .-.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Why does it matter if your mom gets the mail unless she opens your mail?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Way to go friend!, you're one step closer to the truth!


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I really hope they weren't used panties.

I will never understand why another guy would want used panties.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Findedeux said:


> I really hope they weren't used panties.
> 
> I will never understand why another guy would want used panties.


She lets you pick. I would've chosen period stained panties if I actually got them.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

You fear telling people you live with your mum? But you're only 21?

I'm confused why this would be a problem.


----------

